# :: EuropaParts.com :: New Beetle Oil Change Kits



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

The oil that we include in our kits are Volkswagen/Audi Group certified. We use OEM oil filters. TüV/ISO 9001 certified. 

Our professionals carefully selected and tested every component of these kits to ensure the perfect fitment and quality for your vehicle.

You can customize all oil change kits to fit your specific needs. Just use the check boxes and radio buttons to select/deselect the desired kit components. Your satisfaction is 100% guaranteed!


Liqui Moly Synthoil Premium 5W40 Engine Oil

Liqui Moly Longtime High Tech 5W30 Engine Oil 

Pento High Performance II 5W40 Engine Oil 

Motul 8100 X-cess 5W40 Engine Oil

Motul Specific 505.01 502.00 505.00 5W40 Engine Oil

Oil Change Kit (1.8T)



Oil Change Kit (2.0L)



Oil Change Kit (2.5L)



Oil Change Kit (TDI, ALH)



Oil Change Kit (TDI, BEW)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

We carry both Liqui Moly and Motul oil and additives... which do you prefer?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

When was the last time you changed your oil? Can't remember? That means it's time!


----------



## mystixa (Apr 4, 2002)

*shipping*

You guys really need to discover the USPS flat fee shipping and put that into your shipping calculations. Was considering ordering up some oil change stuff from your ad. Got to the shipping estimate and that was quite... um shocking.


----------

